# New kitty owner



## Prican10453 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello, I am a new kitty owner and have not had a cat since I was a kid. We just got our kitty on Christmas Day so my children are ecstatic. We have no clue what her breed is or how old she is. Initially because of how small she is o thought she was about 5-6 weeks old. However, after some research I am guessing she is between 7-8 weeks and the runt of the litter. Any help on determining her age and breed is appreciated. Advice on raising a kitten is also welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! She is beautiful! She does look about 7-8 weeks old, maybe. She may have some Siamese in her, or maybe Burmese.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

She's a pretty little thing!

Get her spayed right away.

Get her a scratching post as soon as possible.

Your cat needs (N Cats +1) litter boxes. If you have one cat, she needs two boxes. Scoop daily. Feeding her wet food greatly cuts down the smell of urine & feces.

Get her a few interactive toys (Interactive toys let humans engage in play with their cats without getting clawed). Teach kitten & kids "Hands Are Not Toys".

Get her on a regular feeding schedule. Free feeding (leaving out food 24/7) takes away your best tool for teaching your new kitten manners.

Dry food is nothing but kitty junk food. Dry cat food causes a lot of health issues in cats, from urinary tract blockages to obesity & diabetes to stinky urine & feces.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She has to be two pounds or more to be spayed. Kittens are usually two pounds at eight weeks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You really just need one litter box for one cat, scoop 2-3 times a day. I had one litter box for 3 cats and it was fine. I did have two for a while, but they only used one of them. 

She is so cute, what's her name?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

When he is still at a young age get him use to the feeling of combing his hair, clippings his toenails and brushing his teeth. As he gets older you will be amazed how well mannered he is at letting you do these grooming tasks. He will probably still won’t like it but it will easier on you.


----------

